# Wifi antenna



## jetty (Feb 15, 2008)

Im looking on wanting to study up and research and build my own first wifi antenna. I know that I have to keep it in FCC regulations and such and blah blah but it would be cool to see how far of a range i could get from people from the farthest distance.

However I was thinking about getting into making some of these for spare time and use them to boost wifi strength in my home. 

Does anyone have any tips or places or websites I could get some beginner information on?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi jetty


Here's a great place to start with some amazing information from people who built their own wifi and they show in great detail how to build your own.

Note: With simple tools and parts you can build it in a day.




http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Take a look at this:

http://binarywolf.com/249/coffee_can_antenna.htm


----------

